# Natural Twin/Triplet Birth Video on YouTube



## christyc (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey! This includes twins, a triplet birth, VBAC/HBAC (vaginal birth after cesarean and homebirth after cesarean), homebirth, waterbirth, hospital birth, birth center births, an unassisted twin birth, and even vaginal births with TTTS (twin to twin transfusion syndrome) and IUGR (intrauterine growth retardation)! Hope you enjoy!






Permission granted to post anywhere you want, and forward in emails!


----------



## lunasmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

That was awesome!! Thanks so much for posting that.


----------



## teachinmaof3 (Sep 15, 2003)

Cool! Thanks for the link!


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh. My. God. Thanks for making me cry (haha) That was awesome! I love it. So positive. WOW, those one set of twins were over 9lbs EACH! Holy Cow!


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Fabulous!

I have a terrible confession to make. After I watched, I wanted to give your video a 5-star rating to get more people watching it (and because it deserved it!). Well, 2 problems: My computer was being stupid-slow, and I had never rated a youtube video before, so I did not realize how it worked. Lo and behold, before I knew it I had given it a 2 star rating. I AM SO SORRY!!

COuld everyone else watching it please go give it a 5 star to make up for my lousy rating??? Pretty please? I feel so bad. (And it seems I can't re-rate it).


----------



## aurora_skys (Apr 1, 2008)

i 5 starred it. im not having multiples, but i LOVE videos that help boost womens confidence! they make me feel like "yea! i can do it too!!"


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

oddly, I just watched this several hours ago...now I see a post on it!!

Lovely. And the 9 pounders!!









5 Star rated for sure.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

Yay for MDC's very own Kathryn being in the video!!!!! Thanks for sharing the link!


----------

